# RDA Advice



## Smittie (18/9/18)

Hi Guys

I recently developed an itch for dripping... I've been building on RTA's for a while now, but feel that I am missing out on the RDA's...

Any suggestions on what to get? I read up a bit and spoke to the guys at my local Vape Shop and they recommend the Drop Solo, which doesn't look like a bad option.

I read some reviews and looks like the Nudge 22 might be a good option as well? I am specifically looking for a single coil RDA for dripping and not squonking.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/9/18)

If you using it as a dripper i would definitely look at only 24mm's and something with a nice deep well


----------



## Vaporator00 (18/9/18)

Smittie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I recently developed an itch for dripping... I've been building on RTA's for a while now, but feel that I am missing out on the RDA's...
> 
> ...



I'm also in the market for a 22mm. 
@KZOR, some input re 22mm rdas?


----------



## KZOR (18/9/18)

Affordable ones that come to mind that has not disappointed me is the Nudge, Recurve, Wasp , Morphe , Dpro Mini and the Asmodus C4.
Now it is just a question of which one you find to look the best.
Some are 22's and others 24's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (18/9/18)

KZOR said:


> Affordable ones that come to mind that has not disappointed me is the Nudge, Recurve, Wasp , Morphe , Dpro Mini and the Asmodus C4.
> Now it is just a question of which one you find to look the best.
> Some are 22's and others 24's.


And the pulse?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/9/18)

Bought myself the Wasp Nano 22mm 3 weeks back coming from only using RTA's and have not touched my RTA since. 

Flavor is so much better, Wasp is small but allows big coils and once dripped you can easily take around 8 to 10 decent pulls before having to drip again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Recurve or Wasp here. I feel my Recurve is better than my Wasp, but both perform great for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> Bought myself the Wasp Nano 22mm 3 weeks back coming from only using RTA's and have not touched my RTA since.
> 
> Flavor is so much better, Wasp is small but allows big coils and once dripped you can easily take around 8 to 10 decent pulls before having to drip again.


Second that. The Wasp Nano for the win.
Also have one


----------



## Daniel (18/9/18)

Didn't come right with the WASP , but the +1 on the Recurve ....

I've been enjoying my DR24 lately again , simple 5 wrap dual flatwire 24g works a treat ..... 

The Ghoul RDA is also a great option , NOT for squonking though as it's airflow is too low but dripping not bad.
The Aequitas RDA also a highly under rated RDA , and you have the option of top or bottom airflow 

There you go , now you should be proper confused

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/18)

+1 for the Recurve for dripping and squonking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (18/9/18)

One of the reviews somewhere said that the recurve was not so good for dripping, as the juice well was relatively small and that it was more suited for squonking... Maybe I should re-consider the recurve...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Smittie said:


> One of the reviews somewhere said that the recurve was not so good for dripping, as the juice well was relatively small and that it was more suited for squonking... Maybe I should re-consider the recurve...


Ive used mine as a dripper and got around 6 decent hits off it before I needed to drip again. Sure, there are RDA's out there with deeper wells, but imho the flavor this gem produces is worth the more frequent dripping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (18/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> Second that. The Wasp Nano for the win.
> Also have one


I've had a look at the Wasp Nano, but don't like the fact that it does not have a drip tip and it looks horrible if you do add one...


----------



## Faheem777 (18/9/18)

Nudge 22 and Recurve are good options although I feel they are better for squonking as the juice wells don’t hold much liquid. DR SQ or DR24 are great options for dripping as they hold a lot of liquid which is perfect for dripping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Smittie said:


> I've had a look at the Wasp Nano, but don't like the fact that it does not have a drip tip and it looks horrible if you do add one...


It doesn't look THAT bad. 







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smittie (18/9/18)

From all the replies, I take it you guys don't rate the Drop Solo very high?


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Smittie said:


> From all the replies, I take it you guys don't rate the Drop Solo very high?


Haven't had the pleasure of trying one.


----------



## Smittie (18/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> It doesn't look THAT bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's not what I would call pretty... But then again, do you have it to look at it or to vape it...

Do you have any drizzle/spitting issues with it, or not?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Smittie said:


> Lol, that's not what I would call pretty... But then again, do you have it to look at it or to vape it...
> 
> Do you have any drizzle/spitting issues with it, or not?


Followed the "put a lot of cotton into the coil" method and had a MASSIVE amount of spitback. Rewicked it with less cotton and the spitting mostly vanished. The driptip is on there because I find the mouthpiece slightly uncomfortable. 

You didn't call it "ugly" either.


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/18)

Smittie said:


> I've had a look at the Wasp Nano, but don't like the fact that it does not have a drip tip and it looks horrible if you do add one...


Its cool.
Everyone has their own preferences

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/18)

@baksteen8168 I do believe mine looks a alot cuter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> @baksteen8168 I do believe mine looks a alot cuter
> 
> View attachment 145818


Mine was just happy to see you @Chanelr

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Smittie (18/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> @baksteen8168 I do believe mine looks a alot cuter
> 
> View attachment 145818


It does look a bit better on the Swag and without the drip tip...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/9/18)

Recurve and Asmodus C4 are both excellent smaller RDAs that can be dripped and squonked but shine more in squonk mode (whatta you know I have both for sale) 

If you want to Drip for a reasonable price then Drop or Dead Rabbit. Also have / had both and I prefer them over some much more expensive drippers that I owned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heino13 (18/9/18)

Goon
Recurve 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (18/9/18)

If you're only going to drip I'd avoid the recurve - I squonk and I still sold mine because it required too much work to keep liquided up! 

If you prefer more airflow the drop is a great performer, especially for sweeter juices. The drop solo does a good job too. I love my wasp and long got over its quirks. But its juice well is also on the small side. I haven't tried the nudge, but have heard good things about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (18/9/18)

I have a Dead Rabbit SQ that I have yet to try - it is there in the drawer but I have not yet tried it so I cannot give an opinion on it.
What I can say is that I really like the Wasp. I have not used my RTAs since I got the Wasp.
My Wasp is the RDTA but I like the driptip/cap. I also think it looks good with my Pico.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (19/9/18)

I saw Anthony Vapes did a review on the C4 last night... Looks pretty good, so might go that direction.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/9/18)

Smittie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I recently developed an itch for dripping... I've been building on RTA's for a while now, but feel that I am missing out on the RDA's...
> 
> ...


honestly I own over 50 rta's and about 30 drippers...
IMO you are not missing out on anyting beside burnt lips lol.
You might get better flavour from a dripper but you can get far greater flavour from a single coil rta and the addition of a cool tank due to the juice surrounding the deck.
Also you can get the dense cloud production from the way you build...so it depends what you are into... because my first 4 rebuildables were all drippers butthe rtas sold me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (19/9/18)

My first RDA (about 2 - 3 months ago) was the Vandy Vape Phobia(comes with normal 510 pin to be used as dripper). It's a dual coil RDA and I was using it on my Pulse 80W. Has decent flavour once you get the wicking just right. I wanted to try out a single coil RDA as well, so did some research and asked around. A lot of people recommended the Recurve (aslo comes with normal 510 pin to be used as dripper), so I took the plunge and bought one. MAN OH MAN!!!! I have not once regretted my decision to get the Recurve. A LOT of people recommend the Recurve.... for good reason. It is an absolute flavour beast and is SUPER simple to wick and coil! If you decide to get one, you will NOT be disappointed!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smittie (19/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> honestly I own over 50 rta's and about 30 drippers...
> IMO you are not missing out on anyting beside burnt lips lol.
> You might get better flavour from a dripper but you can get far greater flavour from a single coil rta and the addition of a cool tank due to the juice surrounding the deck.
> Also you can get the dense cloud production from the way you build...so it depends what you are into... because my first 4 rebuildables were all drippers butthe rtas sold me.


I'm not so much after the clouds, I want the flavour... I'll still use my RTA's mainly, just want the RDA for evenings in front of the TV...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dobie (19/9/18)

As awesome as the Recurve is, I am sure most if not all agree that using it as a dripper simply will not fly as there is no well. Even using it for squonking will keep your hands busy. I mean, look at my finger!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Smittie (19/9/18)

NOOB said:


> My first RDA (about 2 - 3 months ago) was the Vandy Vape Phobia(comes with normal 510 pin to be used as dripper). It's a dual coil RDA and I was using it on my Pulse 80W. Has decent flavour once you get the wicking just right. I wanted to try out a single coil RDA as well, so did some research and asked around. A lot of people recommended the Recurve (aslo comes with normal 510 pin to be used as dripper), so I took the plunge and bought one. MAN OH MAN!!!! I have not once regretted my decision to get the Recurve. A LOT of people recommend the Recurve.... for good reason. It is an absolute flavour beast and is SUPER simple to wick and coil! If you decide to get one, you will NOT be disappointed!


The Recurve was basically at the top of my list, but it is far more suited for squonking... Hence I'm looking into the C4 now.

I hear it is very easy to build on and you can drip without removing the cap...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/9/18)

Smittie said:


> I'm not so much after the clouds, I want the flavour... I'll still use my RTA's mainly, just want the RDA for evenings in front of the TV...


That is exactly where I used it... Then I suggest there Guillotine V2 because you get a huge build deck. Top or bottom airflows an and awesome vape


----------



## daniel craig (19/9/18)

@Smittie Check out @KZOR 's YouTube channel and consider his suggestions. If @KZOR says something is good, it always is. I've never been disappointed with his suggestions.

I will give the C4 a +1

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (19/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> honestly I own over 50 rta's and about 30 drippers...
> IMO you are not missing out on anyting beside burnt lips lol.
> You might get better flavour from a dripper but you can get far greater flavour from a single coil rta and the addition of a cool tank due to the juice surrounding the deck.
> Also you can get the dense cloud production from the way you build...so it depends what you are into... because my first 4 rebuildables were all drippers butthe rtas sold me.


True but the reason why I prefer drippers is that RTA glasses are too brittle around me and I end up having to scour around for replacement glasses


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/9/18)

herb1 said:


> True but the reason why I prefer drippers is that RTA glasses are too brittle around me and I end up having to scour around for replacement glasses


In that sence, yes i agree...You need to be alot more careful with rtas


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Smittie Check out @KZOR 's YouTube channel and consider his suggestions. If @KZOR says something is good, it always is. I've never been disappointed with his suggestions.
> 
> I will give the C4 a +1


I agree on that one... But remember if someone is already only using RDA's, then there view will be slightly biased unknowingly.
It the way the brain works unfortunately at @daniel craig.
NOTHING AGAINST KZOR SO DO NOT TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY.


----------



## Tai (19/9/18)

C4.... all day, everyday !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (19/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I agree on that one... But remember if someone is already only using RDA's, then there view will be slightly biased unknowingly.
> It the way the brain works unfortunately at @daniel craig.
> NOTHING AGAINST KZOR SO DO NOT TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY.


Off topic, which single coil RTA you rate the highest?

I don't think it's biased since the thread is titled RDA Advice but yes, I do think @Smittie should consider all possible options. I use menthols so single coil RTA's is the way but when it comes to bakery and desserts, I prefer my RDA's since flavor is better (for me), it's easier to work with and because I like sweet stuff so daily rewicking is needed and I find it much faster and more convenient to rewick an RDA than to rewick a RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> Off topic, which single coil RTA you rate the highest?
> 
> I don't think it's biased since the thread is titled RDA Advice but yes, I do think @Smittie should consider all possible options. I use menthols so single coil RTA's is the way but when it comes to bakery and desserts, I prefer my RDA's since flavor is better (for me), it's easier to work with and because I like sweet stuff so daily rewicking is needed and I find it much faster and more convenient to rewick an RDA than to rewick a RTA.


I totally agree with you on that one.
My best single has to be the Wasp Nano and currently i am really digging the Gasmods Nixon V1.5 BF RDTA which I use with my Luxotib bf....
I actually think that in terms of flavour than the Nixon but in terms of both vapor production and flavour, than the Wasp Nano takes the win.
The Dead Rabbit SQ and Nudge 22 is over rated imo, and is only hyped up because of the amount of reviewers who reviewed it.
the C4 is too similar to the Hadaly RDA imo...Although more reasonably prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (19/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> Off topic, which single coil RTA you rate the highest?
> 
> I don't think it's biased since the thread is titled RDA Advice but yes, I do think @Smittie should consider all possible options. I use menthols so single coil RTA's is the way but when it comes to bakery and desserts, I prefer my RDA's since flavor is better (for me), it's easier to work with and because I like sweet stuff so daily rewicking is needed and I find it much faster and more convenient to rewick an RDA than to rewick a RTA.


I currently use only RTA's and this will be my first dripper... I'm using a Zeus single coil and the Crius 2 single coil. The Crius 2 is an excellent RTA, very under rated.

Thanks, I'll have a look at KZOR's channel.


----------



## Smittie (19/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I totally agree with you on that one.
> My best single has to be the Wasp Nano and currently i am really digging the Gasmods Nixon V1.5 BF RDTA which I use with my Luxotib bf....
> I actually think that in terms of flavour than the Nixon but in terms of both vapor production and flavour, than the Wasp Nano takes the win.
> The Dead Rabbit SQ and Nudge 22 is over rated imo, and is only hyped up because of the amount of reviewers who reviewed it.
> the C4 is too similar to the Hadaly RDA imo...Although more reasonably prices.


But the C4 being close to the Hadaly should be a + for me, should it not? I have heard many great things about the Hadaly...


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/9/18)

Now I want a C4 too... 

Thanks for starting this thread @Smittie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (19/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I agree on that one... But remember if someone is already only using RDA's, then there view will be slightly biased unknowingly.
> It the way the brain works unfortunately at @daniel craig.
> NOTHING AGAINST KZOR SO DO NOT TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY.



No true at all, just generalization. I use both and certain flavour profiles work differently in rda/rtas. 22mm Single coil rdas do give better flavour in general but again not on all flavour profiles. 

But again all the flavour depends on you build, i find that rdas in general are more forgiving on a non perfect build. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smittie (20/9/18)

So the funniest thing happened today... Went to my local vape shop to get the C4 and against everyone's advice on what to get, I walked out with the Drop Dead RDA... Funny how that happens. Everything just looked and felt right about it.

Looked at the Dead Rabbit SQ, but didn't like the silver and that was the only one in stock.

Going to try out this one tonight. Hope it doesn't disappoint, but the reviews look good...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/9/18)

Smittie said:


> So the funniest thing happened today... Went to my local vape shop to get the C4 and against everyone's advice on what to get, I walked out with the Drop Dead RDA... Funny how that happens. Everything just looked and felt right about it.
> 
> Looked at the Dead Rabbit SQ, but didn't like the silver and that was the only one in stock.
> 
> Going to try out this one tonight. Hope it doesn't disappoint, but the reviews look good...


I'm sure you'll be happy. If not, I have a big dustbin you can use

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (20/9/18)

Bonza
Dead Rabbit
Drop
Drop Dead

One of those 4 easily take the cake

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/18)

Hi. @Smittie 

Its great to try out RDAs and dripping, i like them for the evenings and its nice to sometimes drip two different juices and see what happens. Also i like it how most RDAs are quite easy to rewick.

I am not experienced in RDAs though and have only tried a few over the years.
At the moment i am getting great flavour from my Petri v2 RDA and from my Hadaly
Not big air devices, they are restricted lung - but they produce marvellous flavour for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe_Doe (20/9/18)

I had a blast on my friends Dead Rabbit, i think its a great RDA (although ive only tried like 10 or 11 different types///on other peoples builds)...so maybe my point is moot.
I have been looking at this: https://www.advancedvapesupply.com/products/boaz-rda-by-avs-pre-order 
anyone come across it in RSA or tried it, looks like it could be nice to build on...


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Joe_Doe said:


> I had a blast on my friends Dead Rabbit, i think its a great RDA (although ive only tried like 10 or 11 different types///on other peoples builds)...so maybe my point is moot.
> I have been looking at this: https://www.advancedvapesupply.com/products/boaz-rda-by-avs-pre-order
> anyone come across it in RSA or tried it, looks like it could be nice to build on...


Going to sound so wrong... 

I'd like just the tip please

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (21/9/18)

Have the Drop Solo, Wasp Nano and Recurve.

Wasp is on my RSQ and this combo is my go to.
Recurve on the Pulse 80W and flavor is great.
Drop Solo flavor is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I recently developed an itch for dripping... I've been building on RTA's for a while now, but feel that I am missing out on the RDA's...
> 
> ...



i only used tanks and went onto the dead rabbit. seriously, you cannot got wrong with the hellvape drop dead and i've pre-ordered the dead rabbit RTA.


----------



## Smittie (21/9/18)

OMG!!!!!! I can see why people stop using their RTA's after going the RDA route!

Played around a bit last night and the flavor is amazing. Coil placement is important to get the best out of it, but I just followed the advice on the YouTube reviews.

I also tried a single coil build on it with limited success. Flavour was alright but not great, i'll play around with it and see... Think I will have to get a single coil RDA as well... 

I don't see a thread for the Drop Dead here so i'll start one just now and see if anyone has some experience with builds on it.

Thanks again for everyone's input.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> OMG!!!!!! I can see why people stop using their RTA's after going the RDA route!
> 
> Played around a bit last night and the flavor is amazing. Coil placement is important to get the best out of it, but I just followed the advice on the YouTube reviews.
> 
> ...


Single coil builds in dual coil RTA's is going to give you varied results.  I know I sound like a broken record, but do yourself a favor and try the recurve for single coil builds. Yes, the well is small and it is primarily suited for a squonker, but the flavor you get off it is really very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Single coil builds in dual coil RTA's is going to give you varied results.  I know I sound like a broken record, but do yourself a favor and try the recurve for single coil builds. Yes, the well is small and it is primarily suited for a squonker, but the flavor you get off it is really very good.



My original idea was for a single coil, but that changed rather quickly... Not that I regret it, this Drop Dead is quite awesome with dual coils. But I want a single coil as well. I'm sure i'll have one by this time next month. Just need to stop spending now and enjoy my upcoming holiday first...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> My original idea was for a single coil, but that changed rather quickly... Not that I regret it, this Drop Dead is quite awesome with dual coils. But I want a single coil as well. I'm sure i'll have one by this time next month. Just need to stop spending now and enjoy my upcoming holiday first...


Oh, the acquiring of gear just never ends. Enjoy the holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Oh, the acquiring of gear just never ends. Enjoy the holiday


I know, right! Went from smoking to vaping and thought, in the long run, this will be cheaper than smoking...  Was I in for a surprise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> I know, right! Went from smoking to vaping and thought, in the long run, this will be cheaper than smoking...  Was I in for a surprise!


Fell into the exact same trap...
But I dont regret it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> I know, right! Went from smoking to vaping and thought, in the long run, this will be cheaper than smoking...  Was I in for a surprise!



LOL


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> I know, right! Went from smoking to vaping and thought, in the long run, this will be cheaper than smoking...  Was I in for a surprise!


Wait till you start going down the DIY juice path...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Wait till you start going down the DIY juice path...



that’s a whole different kind of hell...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smittie (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Wait till you start going down the DIY juice path...


That is my next endeavor! I already started gathering recipes that looks good and I have a populated cart on BLCK vapour...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> That is my next endeavor! I already started gathering recipes that looks good and I have a populated cart on BLCK vapour...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> That is my next endeavor! I already started gathering recipes that looks good and I have a populated cart on BLCK vapour...


I am using the MR Goodvape Concentrates from Black Vapor...There is NO difference at all with taste. and I am using nic salts with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (21/9/18)

lesvaches said:


>



Thanks! I saw this one the other day and saved it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Going to sound so wrong...
> 
> I'd like just the tip please




https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=archer+Just+the+tip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

Smittie said:


> OMG!!!!!! I can see why people stop using their RTA's after going the RDA route!
> 
> Played around a bit last night and the flavor is amazing. Coil placement is important to get the best out of it, but I just followed the advice on the YouTube reviews.
> 
> ...




Coil placement is a huge thing when it comes to rdas. The height of your coils and how close they are to airflow can make massive changes

For instance with the dead rabbit the closer my coils are to the center of the rda the larger the clouds the duller the flavor. The closer the coils are to the airflow/barrel and further away from each other the better the flavor

When i first heard this i thought its daft but it does make a monumental change

Reactions: Like 3


----------

